# Fehlermeldung: Rundll "ams491.dat"



## bigfella (1. Juli 2005)

Hi..
Nutze als Virenprogramm Antivir und bin auch sehr zufrieden.
Als ich heute jedoch mein wöchentliches Virenupdate installieren möchte,
und auch gleich einen kompletten Scan durchführte,
wies mich Antivir auf folgendes hin:

"AMS491.DAT.VIR
[FUND!] Ist das Trojanische Pferd TR/Drop.Delf.KY.2"

Hab es dann auch gelöscht.
Bei jeden Neustart des Rechners erscheint nun folgenden Fehlermeldung:
"Fehler beim Laden von AMS491.DAT.
Das angebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden."

War anscheinend doch kein Virus?
Was nun?
Was muss ich tun, dass ich diese Fehlermeldung nicht mehr bekomme
Reicht es das ich diese Datei einfach von einem anderen Rechner auf meinen Rechner wieder kopiere?
Was für nen Zweck hat diese Datei eigntlich

Vielen DANK


----------



## McVader83 (4. Juli 2005)

Wenn du ein bißchen Ahnung von der Registry hast, guck da doch mal rein und Versuch über die Suchfunktion herauszufinden, zu welchem Programm diese Datei überhaupt gehört. Vielleicht hat der Virus diese Datei befallen und es reicht das Programm einfach neu zu installieren.
Oder die Datei ist Bestandteil des Virus und hat sich auch in der Registry eingeschlichen. Dann reicht es den Registry Schlüssel zu löschen indem die Datei vorkommt. Aber Vorsicht, das sollte man nur tun, wenn man weiß was man tut.


----------

